# Wish I would have seen this before inbought a jetter !



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yX-d2ZRSYZc - Video Tube for YouTube - iPhone/iPad


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I can see the tubular just blowing off.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Just like other drain opening commericals.. mostly bullsh!t lies.. never seen a clog inside of the smooth glass p trap.. where the syphon is the strongest..


----------



## Pac-12 (May 10, 2015)

I could fart in a pipe better than that.....


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Why do they have to make plumbers look like fat slobs.lol..


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> I can see the tubular just blowing off.


Oh man,to be a fly on the wall when that happens to a home owner.....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ace4548 said:


> Why do they have to make plumbers look like fat slobs.lol..












...as he throws the snake over his shoulder in the commercial...:laughing:


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Love how clean the water is that "mom" is reaching into! LOL! They should show how it works on a urine filled Urinal! 

Paul


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I should buy some and slap my name on it as to who to call when it doesn't work


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Yeah. I use a closet auger on a sink drain all the time.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Couple of things about this video and product. 

1. Not one of the drains had a per code vent. So you have to wonder how effective that product is when the pressure could blow up a vent. 

2. The blockage was in the trap. I clear lots of drains and rarely is the problem in a trap, its usually 15 - 20 feet away on a sink or lav. 

3. Why did the plumber have to be an overweight guy? Not all plumbers are over.....uh....nevermind. :laughing:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> Couple of things about this video and product.
> 
> 1. Not one of the drains had a per code vent. So you have to wonder how effective that product is when the pressure could blow up a vent.
> 
> ...



When I have to do a sink a lot of times one of the homeowners has already cleared the trap by taking it apart, usually the wife cleaning out food stuffs, and they realize it's something more this time. 

But these are maybe 15% of my sink calls. The others being those collapsible idiot pipes, food in a level kitchen line, galv steel pipe, or simply they don't want to be bothered and the Idon'tcaretaker says they don't do plumbing. 

Everyonce in a while I get the idiot who doesn't understand why when they plunge one sink and the other releases pressure the plunging doesn't work, so I just use two plungers.

I kind of like those idiot pipes for bathrooms, they stop a lot of stuff like hair or jewellery. I would love to see this blow one of those up and splatter all the contents.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm more offended by the average cost of a plumber is $150.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Anyone know how much they charge for the can? Its just a pressurized can of air...whats the markup on air??

Im in the wrong business!


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

plungerboy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yX-d2ZRSYZc - Video Tube for YouTube - iPhone/iPad


Man,I've got to have one of these,don't know how I made it without one this long:laughing::laughing::yes::yes:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

with the right gimmick you can sell dog $hit to people,,,


----------

